# plastic travel type kennel or wired type crate/kennel???



## GSDreamer (Feb 3, 2014)

so im preparing my place for a new addition to our family. a new pup to come in the near future.

what would you suggest a large plastic travel style kennel?
or
a large black wired style (usually 2 door) crate 

im thinking of getting one large one that the puppy can grow in to. 
planning for a size that will be able to take up to 100+lb dog

the use of it would be for my future companion to be in while im gone at work. 8 hour day. and possibly over night but not for long, just until she gets used to the schedule then can sleep on a open dog bed near me. maybe not even at all over night. we will see.

what is a better option? pros and cons of each. your thoughts and or experience?

example of what im talking about.

wired crate









plastic crate


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

48 inch plastic crate but I would borrow something smaller to start


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm also in favor of the 48" plastic crate. My dogs sleep in the plastic crate (door's always open) all the time but they rarely used the wire one. I actually have to kick DH's dog out of it to lock up the pup if I have to leave, lol. 

My other issue is that some of the wire crates are just oversized small animal cages. I mean, totally useless and way too flimsy for a dog, lol. I bought my plastic crate second-hand from an ad I found online, so it didn't break the bank.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I've just had one too many caught paws to continue with the wire crates. The plastic ones are harder to keep clean though. My Magic Eraser does a good job though.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

XL "Furrari" is my favorite. I've yet to have a pup soil in a crate that large and four have them as pups.

If you want to have a happy home, the crate works really well for night time, for restoring the human's near sanity during the day, for restricting the "wardrobe designer" practice. Overnight is fine. Really. Control otherwise is most challenging and you want control overnight.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I have one of each. One for travel and one for home.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I actually have two 48" hard plastic crates - 1 for sleeping inside and 1 for the car. I also have a folding crate for shows and traveling to other people's houses.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

we have 1 of each too. Picked up the 48in wire crate that a friend was getting rid of for 40 bucks, was a steal.

My dog prefers the plastic crate. It's more denlike. I like the plastic one better too. Its not so noisy when she's adjusting around in there, and I don't have to worry about paws getting caught etc


----------



## GSDreamer (Feb 3, 2014)

middleofnowhere said:


> XL "Furrari" is my favorite. I've yet to have a pup soil in a crate that large and four have them as pups.


i looked this model up and the biggest one they have is 
40.5″ x 29.5″ x 30.5″

most people are saying to go with 48" 
would 8" make that big of a difference? or is 40.5 ok?

i do like the idea of hand clip top for easy cleaning. better then having to unbolt a bunch of screws on each side.

but my Companion's luxury is more important then mine. so if i need to get one with bolts as long as its 48" then i will get the bolted style.
what do you all think?

if it makes a difference i want to get a female pup. so they tend to stay a little smaller in size.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I use wire and plastic, but for travel I prefer the plastic. 
My dogs are good in crates, so the destructive factor doesn't play into it. Wire is nicer for air flow.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have a plastic Vari Kennel for the car. It's the 36 x 25 x 27 one, which is fine for Halo, who is only about 57 pounds. Both dogs sleep in Vari Kennels at home, but they have the larger size. Keefer is 80 pounds, and Dena used the other one before we got Halo - she was around 72 pounds.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Thing about the 48 inch one, You can go in easily on your hands and knees to clean it. I like it a lot better for in home use.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> Thing about the 48 inch one, You can go in easily on your hands and knees to clean it. I like it a lot better for in home use.


This is correct. I clean mine still put together. I take it outside of course and use the hose to wet it down, spray soap in, then get on my knees and scrub it out before rinsing. Not very hard really at all.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

My dogs have the xl hard plastic ones. No one gets paws caught and no one pees in them.


----------



## Scout's Mama (Oct 30, 2013)

I voted "wire crate" but we have used both. Currently Scout is in a wire kennel and Emma has a plastic crate. Emma LOVES her "cave" and goes in there when the toddlers (furry and human) are too loud. Scout likes the wire one because she feels less shut out and more involved. 

Of course, all our dogs prefer the couch as long as no one is home to catch her...


----------



## Rottendog (Mar 6, 2014)

I've got both, but use the wire ones much more. The girls have their own bedroom with their crates set up and all kinds of good soft bedding in them. I also have extra crates broken down so when we go on vacation, pack em up! I keep one large plastic "airline" crate. I use it for rescues and for hospital transport if someone is sick and has to be crated. I think both types have their good uses.


----------



## AnaleighK12k14 (Mar 24, 2014)

I have and use both. My older dog definitely preferred her plastic crate for her first year and actually would pull the metal bars off her wire crate. She sleeps in the wire one now without a problem. We only use it when necessary anymore because she sleeps on her bed downstairs. 

The puppy is in plastic right now but will move to wire when he outgrows it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnaleighK12k14 (Mar 24, 2014)

Also I will say that Kona once managed to get herself out of the wire crate but never the plastic one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oskar's Human (Jan 22, 2014)

When we first got Oskar we went with the plastic crate. But then I found a 48 in wire crate on chewy.com for 75.99. Snatched it. I also liked the idea of it being more open. In the picture below you can see we had to put the box on top of it to block out some light for the first few weeks. I stole this pic in the dark while he was sleeping. Also I have not had any issues with him destroying his crate or getting his paw stuck, so I am not able to comment about that. He did get it stuck in the door of his ex-pen one time but has been getting better about jumping so it is not much of an issue. Not to mention his paws are HUGE.

We just got back from a weekend at my uncle's. This crate is collapsible. Super convenient despite its size.


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

my family's rottie used to love his enormous sized plastic one so I ordered the 'giant size' plastic one from amazon. hope he likes it


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I will say it depends on the dog. I've been able to use wire with all of mine except one. Attached is a picture that shows how dangerous the wire ones can be if a dog wants out. This was 5 minutes after I got him in the crate, I was home thankfully, needless to say within an hour I had a plastic crate for him and he went with me to get it. The thought of what could have happened scares me...


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

I use wired. Dont travel with my dog so I a travel crate isnt practical to me. Plus my wired one breaks down and is pretty compact when not in use


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

I have 3 plastic. Two for the house and one for the car. Haven't had any issues and my girl loves her crate.


----------



## sechattin (Nov 13, 2013)

Kaiju is the first dog I've ever used a crate with. All my previous ones were ranch dogs that normally slept outside (though we did have a large plastic crate on the porch for ours to sleep in). I like the wire crate for the collapsible convenience, and I think Kaiju likes it for the airflow. He's long-haired with a ridiculously thick coat so he appreciates cooler containment. I haven't had a problem with him trying to bust out of his crate or getting caught in the wire, so I can't comment on that.


----------

